# Public Con=mment on Angler Registry



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

FYI 
Ant 

NOAA Fisheries is seeking public comment on proposed "registry" for anglers through August 11, 2008 

http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/mrip/aboutus/organization/anglerteam.html 

New Jersey Outdoor Alliance: 
"The voice of the conservationist." 
www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Is There a Downside?*

Guys,

At first glance, and I'll admit I've had a cool beverage or two already tonite, but is this a bad thing or a good thing? I'm not exactly Fred Uhlman, but I do manage to put a few in the cooler. I happen to believe that most people aren't doing as well as the governing bodies believe we are, and I'd love to let them know how the spots I've been fishing since my grandfather showed them to me have been in decline for a while now. Again, if I'm seeing this wrong please feel free to steer me in the right direction.


----------

